
Washington state sues Comcast (for $100M) - vmarsy
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/08/washington-state-sues-comcast-says-it-sold-near-worthless-service-plans/
======
projectramo
Does the report mention that Washington State has been trying to serve papers
for a few years now but is still on hold?

(Is against the rules to joke in comments?)

